# Kernel-Processor-Power 6



## jcvamp (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi. I recently had an issue with my stepdad's computer that has now been resolved (see http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f15/solved-system-powering-off-and-bios-issues-614943.html), however, he has been trying to play Battlefield 3 and the game has been crashing. When I went to the Event Viewer to see what may have caused the crashes, I noticed that there are several Kernel-Processor-Power events.

It says 'Some processor performance power management features have been disabled due to a known firmware problem. Check with the computer manufacturer for updated firmware.' 

Motherboard: ASROCK G31M-GS G31 Socket 775 VGA 6 Channel Audio MATX
CPU: Intel Core 2 Quad Q8300 2.5GHz
RAM: 4GB DDR2 800Mhz RAM
Graphics Card: ASUS HD4850
PSU: 850W OCZ Technology OCZGXS850. 

There is a BIOS firmware update available, is it a good idea to attempt to upgrade the BIOS?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Update the Bios only if the Bios update directly addresses your problem.


----------



## jcvamp (Aug 2, 2006)

That's the only error that it shows apart from the one about the game not responding. Could there be another solution?


----------



## kronckew (Dec 26, 2011)

just found an alternate solution that works on my old acer t650 pentium D MB. i upgraded the CPU from an 820 to a 930 and have been having random freezes. after eliminating all event log errors except the 'Some processor performance...' ones, i found that changing the cpu management in the power management from 'active' to 'passive' (i also ensured that the cpu was at 100% for both max and min). 

the 820 did not have any EIST (enhanced intel speedstep technology) where the 930 does. 

my MB has it's own thermal sensor and fan control, so it doesn't really need it, the bios has no settings to enable eist, acer in their wisdom having removed that option which was available in the MB mfg. (ECS) own bios. 

it's therefore stuck at EIST disabled. <- this is the 'feature' referred to in the error message as being disabled.
 
'Active' means increase fan speed before throttling the cpu.

'Passive' means throttle the cpu before increasing the fan speed. 

by setting 'passive and setting the max/min to both be 100%, it's effectively disabled. i have not had a freeze since.

while it was set to the default 'active' it must have conflicted with the MB's own thermal management , causing the freezes.

sadly, the event log still warns me with the same error message, but at least i can now ignore it.


----------

